# EcoPlus Commercial Air 1 pump



## MalawiSeb (Jan 23, 2014)

Any one use this air pump ?
What do you think of this pump ? (noise, quality...)

I'm about to start the construction of a small fishroom, my filtration will be done with sponge filters in small aquarium's.


----------



## mnnice (Dec 21, 2013)

I have the ecoplus 5 and I like it. good cheaper way to get into a whole room air supply. My fish room is in the basement and I don't hear it unless I am within 5 feet or so and even still not that loud. I am sure you will like it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I have been using the pump in question, although it was under another brand name. it will power about 15 to 20 air stones, is not totally silent, (I can't here it anyway as the furnace fan drowns it out) but for the money I don't know what you will find to compare. $30 isn't much for a pump of this capability. I would buy another in a second. In fact I may buy one to keep as back up.


----------



## MalawiSeb (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks for the reply.

As per your comment's, i think i will order one from Ken's Fish...if too noisy, i will put it in the closet near the fish room.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I just purchased this one. I am running it through about 15 feet of 1/2" PVC and I am running 7 Sponge filters off of it right now. If I turned them all up I feel confident saying they could blow water right out of the tank.


----------



## MalawiSeb (Jan 23, 2014)

AfricanLove said:


> I just purchased this one. I am running it through about 15 feet of 1/2" PVC and I am running 7 Sponge filters off of it right now. If I turned them all up I feel confident saying they could blow water right out of the tank.


And what about your experience with the noise ?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I mean it is loud. But you want to make sure that the manifold isn't ratiling against your wall. My pump is is the next room over and I csn hear it going


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

i guess loud is a relative thing. I don't find mine particularly loud although you can hear it if the furnace fan is turned off. It isn't loud enough that I wouldn't have it even in a quiet room.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

IME mine shoots air out of the back and that's were all the noise comes from, does yours doo that, Bill


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

At the back there should be suction. Air being drawn in does make noise. Basically I hear a hum.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Do you bleed air?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I don't bleed air as I am using all that is produced, through about 15 air stones.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

I purchased one of these a year ago thinking that was what I needed to run 8 sponges in one room. Turns out, it uses a ton of electricity and was a little on the louder side. It also was way too powerful for what I needed. Ended up selling it. If you aren't going to use 15+ or so sponges or whatever you prefer, this pump is way overkill. I now just use two whisper 40's (I think) to power all those sponges and it's dead silent. It uses significantly less power as well. 
When I move though, I will get one of these again to supply air to all the tanks in the house (mine + roommates) and I will be placing the pump in another room, and running airline though walls to supply the different rooms.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

It is remarkably powerful for it's size, but at 18 watts, I hardly think it uses a lot of electricity.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I think he is saying it uses more energy then the stated 18 watts compared to the other filters on the market. Also hobbyist airpumps run about 4 watts each so it is less from that stand point


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Fair enough. From my point of view, it is a fraction of what I would use if lets say I ran an AC on each tank. Obviously if I only needed afew another pump might be a better choice. I have a pile of Hagen 802s which will run 4 airstones each, and I used them for a number of years. Absolutely quiet and lots of air. However, the diaphragms wear out and the new ones aren't like the old ones. I swore by those pumps for years, but I had several in use scattered around the room, and now I have one, near the ceiling out of the way. For $30 I have yet to see anything that matches the output of this little pump. Not for everyone, perhaps, but I am pleased with mine.


----------



## MalawiSeb (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice to read all your different experiences. I will run about 8 sponge filters with the pump. Maybe an expansion of 8 more in the future. So, after reading all your post, the pump will be overkill in the beginning and shall be just right in the future. Hope this pump can be adequate untill future expansion.


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

Do you think I can run 20 sponge filters with this pump. Will be 20 30 breeders.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

It will be close but you might want to take one step up. It would be really close with 20


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

This pump has my interest. I have a larger Supreme (or Supreme copy can't recall), but I've never hooked it up because of the wattage and the fact that I know it's way too much for what I need.

I've never set up a pvc system before.

What do you all think about the Eco 1 pump running the following:

12 sponge filters in 30/ 40 gal breeders, 2 open airlines in a 90 and 2 open airlines in a 180? All the tanks are within 20 feet of each other. The 12 sponge filters would only need 2-3ft airlines from the pvc. The 2 open airlines for the 90 would need about 12 foot runs, and the 2 lines for the 180 would need about 12-15 foot runs.

My questions are :

1. Would it run all that? I assume yes from what I'm reading. Although I'm throwing a few deeper tanks in the mix, although they will be unrestricted lines.

2. What size pvc should I use, or does it matter? I think I have 1/2 inch and 1 ".

3. Are there rebuild kits for these? I can't seem to locate any online.

4. Loop or no Loop needed?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

1 I think it would run everything but the bigger tanks is a guess
2 I ran 1/2 on mine. I'd say fi with 3/4
3 I think so, I need to pick one up if they do just incase
4 is run s loop. I do


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

So I ordered one of these Eco pumps today. What are your thoughts on getting a 16 gang valve to run my tanks and not bothering with the pvc? Advanatges, disadvantages? I just so happen to need 16 airlines and saw they make a chrome 16 gang valve.

I do already own the PVC though, with some valves screwed in it so maybe it's a waste of money :-?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Long runs of small diameter tubing is inefficient when it comes to air. Go for the pvc manifold


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm so extremely frustrated right now, I recieved the pump and took the barbed output with me to home depot to aid in getting other parts for my pvc build and now I have lost the darn thing! It is not a "standard" hardware store part from what i can tell so far. The threaded end is smaller than standard. ... Anyone ever replace these? I saw a thread somewhere , where someone talked of modding the outoput to a larger size, but now I can't find it. :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

That sucks. Try bringing the whole pump. It seems around here ace has the unusual things that the bigger stores Dont


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

And really you ahouldnt even need that just the pieceof hose it comes with. Then you adapt that to a pvc manifold


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

AfricanLove said:


> And really you ahouldnt even need that just the pieceof hose it comes with. Then you adapt that to a pvc manifold


Yes, it sucks majorly  This is the piece I need circled in red.... the brass barb fitting. They have them everywhere, but the threaded end is smaller than the standard ones in stores. The part that really upsets me is I left the hose attached the entire time, to aid in NOT losing it... 

I have my pvc built, looped and adapted to a 1/4" input.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I am not about to pull mine, but look for a 1/8" fitting with 1/4" barb.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you cannot find the original fitting, you'll have to use a pipe nipple and adapt up with a bell reducer to fit the appropriate hose barb size. Check the specialty fitting section at home depot for either brass or plastic connectors.

Also, call Sunlight Supply in Avon, I think they also sell this pump, at least you can ask what size the OEM fitting was.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Well guys, thought I'd bring you up to date on my problem. It is now fixed. Hopefully this info will help someone else out down the road that needs replacement.

I started buy purchasing a 1/8" fitting with 1/4" barb , but that was not small enough. It was also the smallest that could be found at hardware stores.

Lucky for me, I work at a place that has machinists. What they ended up doing for me was taking a 1/4" hose barb coupler, shortening one end and threading it. The actual threads on the original pump part turned out to be M8 X 1. But the part that was threaded by my co-worker was 5/16" x 24. That was actually very close to an M8x1. A little pipe sealer and I'm good to go.

On another note, it turns out there are grease fittings with M8x1 threads. If you drill the ball out, a grease fitting may work,

I have since googled M8x1 hose barbs and found some on Ebay, but I didn't pay attention what the hose size was.

This is a pic of a hose coupler before modification for anyone that doe not know: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/3 ... AA300_.jpg


----------

